# Slingshots



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this isnt technically a firearm, but I figured that I would throw this up anyways.

What ever happened to boys running around with their slingshots on grand summertime adventures?

When I was a kid, my buddies and I would jump on our bikes with slingshots in hand and ride down to the railroad tracks to pick up round slag to shoot out of our slingshots (or wrist rockets).

We would ride down to Cy's Market and pick up penny candy and soda then head for the fields to hunt squirrels and starlings. 

I cant think of a summer that I didnt have a slingshot in my pocket as a kid. When we werent hunting with them, we were having contests to see who could hit some little target from a distance or try and hit a cat or something.

We never got into trouble with them, and became quite good at flipping those things at our targets.

Did any of you use slingshots as kids?

:V|::V|::V|::V|::V|:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The boys in my neighborhood would have wars with wrist rockets and what we called "wild grapes". The berries grew on vines all over the neighborhood like grapes but were small and hard and hurt like hell when they hit.

I don't think kids are allowed to hurt each other for entertainment any more.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I still do. Whenever I am hunting I will have a collapsible wrist rocket in my pack along with some 1/4" ammo for it. It is great for grouse and making a little noise in thick brush to get the animals moving. 

Quite a few years ago we tore down a old garage at my mom and dads old home and while going through all the treasures I found one of my first weapons. I remember dad making me 2 or 3 of these out of old inner tubes and a piece of boot leather for the pouch. I would then head off into the woods next to the home in search of my quarries. It has been long enough that I don't remember what I bagged with it but I am sure that I protected Provo from all kinds of wild animals during my hunts.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I love sling shots. You can get pretty dang accurate with them too. Anybody kill stuff with slings? Like the david and goliath model?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been wanting to make a sling bow since I saw a video on YouTube. Its just a wrist rocket type sling shot with a whisker biscuit rest on it that you can shoot full length arrows out of. I would post the video but I cant copy the link from my phone. 
It has been commercially produced now by marksman. 
Supposed to be able to kill a deer with one. I would love to try it out on squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

mikevanwilder said:


> I have been wanting to make a sling bow since I saw a video on YouTube. Its just a wrist rocket type sling shot with a whisker biscuit rest on it that you can shoot full length arrows out of. I would post the video but I can copy the link from my phone.
> It has been commercially produced now by marksman.
> Supposed to be able to kill a deer with one. I would love to try it out on squirrels and rabbits.


Sweet!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There not just for squirrels anymore.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> We would ride down to Cy's Market and pick up penny candy and soda then head for the fields to hunt squirrels and starlings.


Cy's on 700 E., across from the Sandy Post Office?

When I was really young, my dad used to get me those cheap slingshots that you'd see in the toy aisle at the grocery store. I probably went through one a week during the summer. It wasn't long before I graduated to a wrist rocket, probably because the bands lasted longer. I remember the brace used to go all the way up to my elbow, but I got pretty good with that thing.

My friends and I would ride our bikes down to Frank's Market in Draper to buy candy and soda pop, which we thought was cool because they sold it in the "old" glass bottles. Anyways, we'd get a bag of marbles and use those to hunt for critters in the fields and ponds on the way home. We were usually looking for a big, black feral cat that roamed the area. Some of the older kids called the cat "Ninja", and the name stuck . Many fables and urban legends were told about this supernatural feline that could not be killed.

This stroll down memory lane has me hankering for a sling shot now. Dang it Bax! :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, those sling bows look cool! Could probably get myself in trouble with something like that...



Wind In His Hair said:


> Cy's on 700 E., across from the Sandy Post Office?


Thats the one. After my parents split, we moved into that area and I ran a muck over near Cy's for years. Man I miss the way that place used to be. A few years ago I stopped in thinking I could get a cold drink or something and it was all healthy food and weird fruit drinks. Not a drop of carbonation or high fructose corn syrup to be had. Broke my cholesterol clogged heart to see how much it changed.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^Yeah, I remember the way it used to be. It's just a shell of it's former self now, sort of borderline abandoned.

Back to slingshots, I see the mall ninjas can't leave anything alone:

http://www.amazon.com/Powerful-Stainless-Slingshot-Support-Catapult/dp/B00CCW5RY8/ref=sr_1_29?s=hunting-fishing&ie=UTF8&qid=1390451561&sr=1-29&keywords=slingshot :der:

I'm afraid to google the words "laser" and "slingshot" for fear of what I may find.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Man that brings back memories! I think I'll make some for my grandkids this summer. That ought to make their parents happy!

Top of the page for Chuck!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

If you like sling shots check this guy out; he's a little crazy but has some great ideas.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave?feature=watch


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

As kids we made our own from tree forks and inner tubes. Used "China balls/china berries" as ammo. Little green berries on Chinese tallow tree. Was a lot of fun having wars until my cousin lost an eye then the parents put an end to the great sling shot wars.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Bax you ever order a purple man to go from the root beer place down the street from CY's


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

My two sons Got Y shape slingshots for Christmas they where stoked  they have wrist rockets. however they have been walking around the yard with there sling shot's in their back pocket.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow thats a blast from the past, I remember very well doing that growing up in Sandy before it was so populated. I even remember Cys market. I just bought two of my grandsons slingshots for Christmas. They live on the outskirts of Coalville and wonder what they will drag home some day.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I still use sling shots- deadly- a little better construction now than the wire/rubberband with a pouch one we picked up at Western Auto as a kid- next door neighbor was a production manager at Ford- he used to bring us ball bearings ( steelies) that were the magnum of ammo.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I go to the dollar tree store and by bags of marbles they also work great.as kids we grew up near the railroad tracks and use to pick up small ball bearings off the tracks they also made good ammo


----------

